# acid blend in strawberry wine



## mersydo (Jun 18, 2010)

i want to make strawberry wine tonight-at the latest tomorrow. my problem is my wine supply store had everything i needed except "acid blend" ( the recipe calls for 1 teaspoon per gallon-i'm making 5 gallon ). should i go ahead and make the wine without the acid blend, or add it later, or is there something i can subtitute?


----------



## koda_ky (Jun 18, 2010)

I am no expert just a newbie but I think strawberries contain some Citric acid, but not sure how much. with that said too much acid and it will be tart but not enough and the wine would be open to bacteria. I hope this helps until Wade or somebody chimes in..


----------



## BobF (Jun 18, 2010)

mersydo said:


> i want to make strawberry wine tonight-at the latest tomorrow. my problem is my wine supply store had everything i needed except "acid blend" ( the recipe calls for 1 teaspoon per gallon-i'm making 5 gallon ). should i go ahead and make the wine without the acid blend, or add it later, or is there something i can subtitute?


 
Do they have tartaric, malic and citric available separately?

According to Berry, a good blend is 3-2-1, T-M-C. I've been buying 1/2# of these and doing my own blends for a while.

But, first things first. Have you actually measured the acid in your must, or are you going by a recipe? If you measure, you might find you don't need it (this time).

Anyway, I would wait and get the must in the best shape you can BEFORE you pitch yeast.


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

mers, I am no expert on this either, but you hould very well be able to take a fres lemon and squeez all the juice into your batch.

I would go ahead and start it. i am pretty sure you can add the acid blend later.

I am sure someone will chime in to advise you further.

I hope you are going to use a fermenting bag, makes things alot easier to deal with. Not sure what recipe you are using but it woud be best to freeze all your berries first, thaw them and go from there.

We would be curious to see your recipe if you want to share.

have you tried this recipe before?


----------



## arcticsid (Jun 18, 2010)

Bob is absolutely right though. Make sure the must is just right. You will then have no question in the future. May as well be patient in the begining so you don't regret a hasty decision later.


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Jun 18, 2010)

Do you have an acid test kit? You may not even need it if the acidity is already high enough.


I think i got my strawberry wine up to .60 TA level.


----------



## mmadmikes1 (Jun 18, 2010)

I started my 4th strawberry batch today without adding acid blend and I have it in the drawer along with citric acid and fresh lemons in fridgerator. I havent found a need yet. Get a ph tester or by some test strips. Only way to know for sure is to test the must


----------

